# Cold Aldrich Hooked on Hook Shots



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Knicks fans looking for any reason to smile this season can stop looking when they get to center Cole Aldrich, who has provided plenty of opportunities for outright laughter during an otherwise mournful year.
> 
> Aldrich’s false tooth still attracts considerable attention, and his Christmas Day knit sweater, which featured an image of Jesus Christ wearing a party hat and a shirt reading “Birthday Boy,” was a hit in the locker room last month.
> 
> ...


http://www.wsj.com/articles/knicks-center-hooked-on-hook-shots-1422495335?KEYWORDS=chris+herring


----------

